
Ask HN: How do you help your kids with schoolwork? - pards
How do you help your kids with their schooling (beyond homework)?<p>I&#x27;m interested in things that you feel advance their understanding of math, sciences etc.<p>My oldest son is 10 and in Grade 5, and I feel like the classroom curriculum is targeted at the slowest student, and the average and above-average students aren&#x27;t challenged enough.
======
nekopa
My son, 6, just started primary school at the beginning of September. The only
thing I am trying to do right now is foster an enjoyment of learning. I am
doing this by showing him how to take what he learns in school that day and
apply it to things that he enjoys.

For example, he is learning about spelling and reading right now. I asked him
what things he would like to watch on youtube, (robots) and then we spent time
learning how to spell that word together so he could find a cool video on
robots.

For art (which he doesn't like very much) I've been getting him to draw out
designs for things he wants and then I build them out of wood for him. So
while he is not painting beautiful rainbows or anything (yet) he has designed
some cool amphibious vehicles and Mars rovers which I went on to make for him.

It seems to be working so far - but hey, I am only a month in. The key seems
to be in getting _him_ to figure out what he wants to use the information for.

